# some of my animals



## countrygirl23 (Jul 7, 2009)

i love everyone of my animals and i will try to get more pictures soon.
           here is my black gaint roo.





         here are some of his hens




         here is my dog sue.she is a great dog.she has never bit anything,well except my cat but sue was little and like to wrestle with sarah(cat).




        here is sue again she just ate




            here is our breeder bull




  here he is with his son, his mini me




      here is my holstem




      here is another holstem




   here is our female spot




 here is the oldest female claf




    here is the oldest male calf




 and finally here is  the youngest male calf




sorry it was too long


----------



## countrygirl23 (Jul 7, 2009)

sorry had a problem ill get them in  a sec.


----------



## countrygirl23 (Jul 7, 2009)

here are the hens




here is sue




here sue again




 here is our breeder bull




here he is again with his mini me




here is our holstem


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 7, 2009)

to the herd!

Very nice pictures and great looking animals.


----------



## countrygirl23 (Jul 7, 2009)

thanks, most were bought at a cattle sale,and they were very skinny,noe you cant tell that they have been skinny.i think they are very happy cows:bun


----------



## Thewife (Jul 7, 2009)

Your critters look real good!

I'm hoping to end up with a giant black roo like yours!
Today all 3 looked like hens, I guess I will just have to wait and see what I end up with!


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 7, 2009)

you have some nice looking livestock there.


----------



## countrygirl23 (Jul 7, 2009)

thanks, i bought a holstem mix for the cattle sale today and when i brought her home she was as gentle as if i raised her.ill try to get some pictures of her soon


----------

